# Getting Married



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

i know that i refer to my fiance as my wife. we have been together for 5 years, lived together for 3 years, and have been engaged for 2 1/2 years. we set a date to get married on july 26th of this year!!! yeah!!! she was married before and has 4 children from 17 to 24 and a grandson 4 and i have never been married. we are so happy in our life together with our dogs and they make us very happy. none of the children live with us, so it's just us and the dogs. here is a pic of us together.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

A HUGE CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You know they say marriage is a 3 ring circus

1 Engagement Ring
2 Wedding Ring
3 Suffer Ring!! LOL


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

congragulations!!!!! :clap:


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

lol OFK that's funny and Congrats to you!!!!!!


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> A HUGE CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You know they say marriage is a 3 ring circus
> 
> ...


yeah it's been a three ring cirus already just finding a hall and all the other stuff that goes along with the wedding. i hope that there is no suffering!!!!


----------



## bgblok68 (Jan 4, 2008)

congrats. A little suffering makes you appreciate all the good stuff more.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

congrats! you guys are a gorgeous pair! I wish you guys the best of luck!


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

congratulations!!!! that's very exciting! :cheers:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Congrats. You guys don't look old enough to be grandparents to a 4 year old. I can't believe she has a 24 yr. old kid!!!


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

smokey_joe said:


> Congrats. You guys don't look old enough to be grandparents to a 4 year old. I can't believe she has a 24 yr. old kid!!!


thank you very much. yeah, when i meet her and she said that she had 4 kids and a grandson i was floored!!! but when you get married at 19 and have kids right away that's what happens. i'm 43 and she is 45.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Congrats! 

Y'all dont look that old! Good luck!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

:clap: Congrats you guys :clap: 

I hope that you have a long and blissful marriage!!!!!:woof:


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

thank you all. it's be a blissful 5 years already and i know it will be another blissful 50, god willing!!:angel:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

litter mates said:


> thank you all. it's be a blissful 5 years already and i know it will be another blissful 50, god willing!!:angel:


I sincerely wish you the best.


----------

